# Windows 10 update window just won't open



## NewGuy8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello guys,

I've been searching on the Internet for a working solution but apparently I cannot find one.

When I want to run Windows 10 Update it closes at the same moment when it runs.

See screenshot:
http://take.ms/0oB5S

Here is my event log:

```
MiniToolBox by Farbar  Version: 02-11-2015
Ran by Misek (administrator) on 02-01-2016 at 16:30:39
Running from "C:\Users\Misek\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro  (X64)
Model: All Series Manufacturer: ASUS
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (01/02/2016 04:29:03 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: SystemSettings.exe, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457cb1
Faulting module name: Windows.UI.Xaml.dll, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457d97
Exception code: 0xc000027b
Fault offset: 0x00000000006fcdbb
Faulting process id: 0x1058
Faulting application start time: 0xSystemSettings.exe0
Faulting application path: SystemSettings.exe1
Faulting module path: SystemSettings.exe2
Report Id: SystemSettings.exe3
Faulting package full name: SystemSettings.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: SystemSettings.exe5

Error: (01/02/2016 04:26:15 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: SystemSettings.exe, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457cb1
Faulting module name: Windows.UI.Xaml.dll, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457d97
Exception code: 0xc000027b
Fault offset: 0x00000000006fcdbb
Faulting process id: 0x1ef4
Faulting application start time: 0xSystemSettings.exe0
Faulting application path: SystemSettings.exe1
Faulting module path: SystemSettings.exe2
Report Id: SystemSettings.exe3
Faulting package full name: SystemSettings.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: SystemSettings.exe5

Error: (01/02/2016 04:25:56 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: SystemSettings.exe, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457cb1
Faulting module name: Windows.UI.Xaml.dll, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457d97
Exception code: 0xc000027b
Fault offset: 0x00000000006fcdbb
Faulting process id: 0x10b8
Faulting application start time: 0xSystemSettings.exe0
Faulting application path: SystemSettings.exe1
Faulting module path: SystemSettings.exe2
Report Id: SystemSettings.exe3
Faulting package full name: SystemSettings.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: SystemSettings.exe5

Error: (01/02/2016 04:24:12 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: SystemSettings.exe, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457cb1
Faulting module name: SystemSettings.dll, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x564579cd
Exception code: 0xc0000409
Fault offset: 0x00000000000218fa
Faulting process id: 0x878
Faulting application start time: 0xSystemSettings.exe0
Faulting application path: SystemSettings.exe1
Faulting module path: SystemSettings.exe2
Report Id: SystemSettings.exe3
Faulting package full name: SystemSettings.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: SystemSettings.exe5

Error: (01/02/2016 04:23:17 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: SystemSettings.exe, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457cb1
Faulting module name: Windows.UI.Xaml.dll, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457d97
Exception code: 0xc000027b
Fault offset: 0x00000000006fcdbb
Faulting process id: 0xfdc
Faulting application start time: 0xSystemSettings.exe0
Faulting application path: SystemSettings.exe1
Faulting module path: SystemSettings.exe2
Report Id: SystemSettings.exe3
Faulting package full name: SystemSettings.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: SystemSettings.exe5

Error: (01/02/2016 04:15:54 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: SystemSettings.exe, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457cb1
Faulting module name: Windows.UI.Xaml.dll, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457d97
Exception code: 0xc000027b
Fault offset: 0x00000000006fcdbb
Faulting process id: 0x2188
Faulting application start time: 0xSystemSettings.exe0
Faulting application path: SystemSettings.exe1
Faulting module path: SystemSettings.exe2
Report Id: SystemSettings.exe3
Faulting package full name: SystemSettings.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: SystemSettings.exe5

Error: (01/02/2016 04:02:53 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: SystemSettings.exe, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457cb1
Faulting module name: Windows.UI.Xaml.dll, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457d97
Exception code: 0xc000027b
Fault offset: 0x00000000006fcdbb
Faulting process id: 0x1dcc
Faulting application start time: 0xSystemSettings.exe0
Faulting application path: SystemSettings.exe1
Faulting module path: SystemSettings.exe2
Report Id: SystemSettings.exe3
Faulting package full name: SystemSettings.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: SystemSettings.exe5

Error: (01/02/2016 03:48:37 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: SystemSettings.exe, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457cb1
Faulting module name: Windows.UI.Xaml.dll, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457d97
Exception code: 0xc000027b
Fault offset: 0x00000000006fcdbb
Faulting process id: 0x10dc
Faulting application start time: 0xSystemSettings.exe0
Faulting application path: SystemSettings.exe1
Faulting module path: SystemSettings.exe2
Report Id: SystemSettings.exe3
Faulting package full name: SystemSettings.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: SystemSettings.exe5

Error: (01/02/2016 02:34:30 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Immersive-Shell) (User: TheMachine)
Description: Activation of app Microsoft.LockApp_cw5n1h2txyewy!WindowsDefaultLockScreen failed with error: -2147023170 See the Microsoft-Windows-TWinUI/Operational log for additional information.

Error: (01/02/2016 12:07:32 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: ATKEX_cmd.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.10586.0, time stamp: 0x5632da1c
Exception code: 0x0eedfade
Fault offset: 0x000bd8a8
Faulting process id: 0x1184
Faulting application start time: 0xATKEX_cmd.exe0
Faulting application path: ATKEX_cmd.exe1
Faulting module path: ATKEX_cmd.exe2
Report Id: ATKEX_cmd.exe3
Faulting package full name: ATKEX_cmd.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: ATKEX_cmd.exe5


System errors:
=============
Error: (01/02/2016 04:10:16 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: application-specificLocalActivation{D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}{9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}NT AUTHORITYSYSTEMS-1-5-18LocalHost (Using LRPC)UnavailableUnavailable

Error: (01/02/2016 03:34:57 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: application-specificLocalActivation{D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}{9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}NT AUTHORITYSYSTEMS-1-5-18LocalHost (Using LRPC)UnavailableUnavailable

Error: (01/02/2016 12:43:07 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: application-specificLocalActivation{D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}{9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}NT AUTHORITYSYSTEMS-1-5-18LocalHost (Using LRPC)UnavailableUnavailable

Error: (01/02/2016 12:11:54 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: application-specificLocalActivation{D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}{9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}NT AUTHORITYSYSTEMS-1-5-18LocalHost (Using LRPC)UnavailableUnavailable

Error: (01/02/2016 12:10:26 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070003: Windows Calculator.

Error: (01/02/2016 12:06:48 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The AsusFanControlService service failed to start due to the following error:
%%1053

Error: (01/02/2016 12:06:48 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the AsusFanControlService service to connect.

Error: (01/02/2016 12:06:47 PM) (Source: EventLog) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 12:45:33 AM on ‎1/‎2/‎2016 was unexpected.

Error: (01/02/2016 12:06:38 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: 32212256844701958398063600

Error: (01/02/2016 12:03:47 AM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: application-specificLocalActivation{D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}{9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}NT AUTHORITYSYSTEMS-1-5-18LocalHost (Using LRPC)UnavailableUnavailable


Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (01/02/2016 04:29:03 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: SystemSettings.exe10.0.10586.1156457cb1Windows.UI.Xaml.dll10.0.10586.1156457d97c000027b00000000006fcdbb105801d145724ebc3e7fC:\WINDOWS\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.exeC:\Windows\System32\Windows.UI.Xaml.dllea2f06d4-3707-4067-9c63-8e4921d9aac6windows.immersivecontrolpanel_6.2.0.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewymicrosoft.windows.immersivecontrolpanel

Error: (01/02/2016 04:26:15 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: SystemSettings.exe10.0.10586.1156457cb1Windows.UI.Xaml.dll10.0.10586.1156457d97c000027b00000000006fcdbb1ef401d14571ea938547C:\WINDOWS\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.exeC:\Windows\System32\Windows.UI.Xaml.dllea9dfc54-bd68-4a85-acba-def6b16fbc3ewindows.immersivecontrolpanel_6.2.0.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewymicrosoft.windows.immersivecontrolpanel

Error: (01/02/2016 04:25:56 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: SystemSettings.exe10.0.10586.1156457cb1Windows.UI.Xaml.dll10.0.10586.1156457d97c000027b00000000006fcdbb10b801d14571df4da828C:\WINDOWS\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.exeC:\Windows\System32\Windows.UI.Xaml.dll8dd32d31-a8e7-40d0-8f0e-4dc176d19840windows.immersivecontrolpanel_6.2.0.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewymicrosoft.windows.immersivecontrolpanel

Error: (01/02/2016 04:24:12 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: SystemSettings.exe10.0.10586.1156457cb1SystemSettings.dll10.0.10586.11564579cdc000040900000000000218fa87801d14571a213fe37C:\Windows\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.exeC:\Windows\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.dll47e58cd0-c203-4561-a005-28bd5b49cb28

Error: (01/02/2016 04:23:17 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: SystemSettings.exe10.0.10586.1156457cb1Windows.UI.Xaml.dll10.0.10586.1156457d97c000027b00000000006fcdbbfdc01d14571801f0684C:\WINDOWS\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.exeC:\Windows\System32\Windows.UI.Xaml.dll01c224ef-829c-4c36-9a87-4352df7db50fwindows.immersivecontrolpanel_6.2.0.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewymicrosoft.windows.immersivecontrolpanel

Error: (01/02/2016 04:15:54 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: SystemSettings.exe10.0.10586.1156457cb1Windows.UI.Xaml.dll10.0.10586.1156457d97c000027b00000000006fcdbb218801d1456ec1dbcdd9C:\WINDOWS\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.exeC:\Windows\System32\Windows.UI.Xaml.dll0524be71-141f-41d8-913f-6d44be188e07windows.immersivecontrolpanel_6.2.0.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewymicrosoft.windows.immersivecontrolpanel

Error: (01/02/2016 04:02:53 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: SystemSettings.exe10.0.10586.1156457cb1Windows.UI.Xaml.dll10.0.10586.1156457d97c000027b00000000006fcdbb1dcc01d1456d5109eebbC:\WINDOWS\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.exeC:\Windows\System32\Windows.UI.Xaml.dll63ab8ed8-61b1-47c5-a0aa-601c032bb1a9windows.immersivecontrolpanel_6.2.0.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewymicrosoft.windows.immersivecontrolpanel

Error: (01/02/2016 03:48:37 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: SystemSettings.exe10.0.10586.1156457cb1Windows.UI.Xaml.dll10.0.10586.1156457d97c000027b00000000006fcdbb10dc01d1454e88b3b821C:\WINDOWS\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.exeC:\Windows\System32\Windows.UI.Xaml.dll494ea12e-200e-4d64-970a-d3f3f7a097e2windows.immersivecontrolpanel_6.2.0.0_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewymicrosoft.windows.immersivecontrolpanel

Error: (01/02/2016 02:34:30 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Immersive-Shell)(User: TheMachine)
Description: Microsoft.LockApp_cw5n1h2txyewy!WindowsDefaultLockScreen-2147023170

Error: (01/02/2016 12:07:32 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: ATKEX_cmd.exe0.0.0.000000000KERNELBASE.dll10.0.10586.05632da1c0eedfade000bd8a8118401d1454dc69dd2efC:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\ATKEX_cmd.exeC:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\KERNELBASE.dll87b3013f-406f-4c8e-8c47-db47ae82a82a


CodeIntegrity Errors:
===================================
  Date: 2015-11-26 19:46:46.705
  Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE15\MSOXMLMF.DLL that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

  Date: 2015-11-20 22:44:03.754
  Description: Code Integrity is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\efswrt.dll because the set of per-page image hashes could not be found on the system.

  Date: 2015-11-20 20:06:51.517
  Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE15\MSOXMLMF.DLL that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

  Date: 2015-11-20 19:14:40.730
  Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

  Date: 2015-11-20 19:14:40.723
  Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

  Date: 2015-11-20 19:14:40.713
  Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

  Date: 2015-11-20 19:14:40.699
  Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

  Date: 2015-11-20 19:14:40.691
  Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

  Date: 2015-11-20 19:14:40.682
  Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

  Date: 2015-11-20 19:14:32.030
  Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.


=========================== Installed Programs ============================

7-Zip 9.22 (x64 edition) (HKLM\...\{23170F69-40C1-2702-0922-000001000000}) (Version: 9.22.00.0 - Igor Pavlov)
ACP Application (HKLM\...\{8736B750-5327-B970-F2A6-ECBC9AB43BD6}) (Version: 2015.1117.2341.12 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Adobe Acrobat Reader DC (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AC0F074E4100}) (Version: 15.009.20079 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 20 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 20.0.0.267 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Photoshop CC 2014 (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Photoshop CC 2014) (Version:  - )
AMD Install Manager (HKLM\...\AMD Catalyst Install Manager) (Version: 5.00 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
AppNHost 1.0.5.1 (HKLM-x32\...\{A8CB86C7-CD4C-4C4F-AF6A-33D1CAC63562}) (Version: 1.0.5.1 - Mixesoft Project)
Asmedia ASM106x SATA Host Controller Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{61942EF5-2CD8-47D4-869C-2E9A8BB085F1}) (Version: 2.0.8.0001 - Asmedia Technology)
ASUS Boot Setting (HKLM-x32\...\{7AAE9187-C24F-4073-A951-36C370E7A3A5}) (Version: 1.00.18 - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
Asus Sonic Suite Plugins (HKLM-x32\...\{4edfe1ad-6355-48ca-8303-a847cb0862aa}) (Version: 2.1.2401 - ASUSTeKcomputer.Inc) Hidden
Avast Premier (HKLM-x32\...\Avast) (Version: 11.1.2245 - AVAST Software)
BlueStacks App Player (HKLM-x32\...\{D080F290-4B2A-4C67-9757-63DA0C6E8855}) (Version: 2.0.0.1011 - BlueStack Systems, Inc.)
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization BR (HKLM\...\{F72DEA20-B7E3-60F7-E62F-AFACDEA189D4}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHS (HKLM\...\{A6462E6F-657C-6A40-FB8A-9F5F64687E16}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHT (HKLM\...\{CC7ABB10-3E53-1B06-F0EC-27603EAFABB3}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CS (HKLM\...\{0F558A7E-2818-91A2-CA9E-03A82033B593}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DA (HKLM\...\{49793B97-B420-E4DB-45FB-467F5275EFDD}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DE (HKLM\...\{13632547-24A4-C5F4-9C83-C629C2E1E363}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization EL (HKLM\...\{28F2CFCC-8954-AF1F-48FC-780576527AAB}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization ES (HKLM\...\{22713997-1BCE-9C12-399C-7E8D0B6C772D}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FI (HKLM\...\{9156041C-076A-0CE4-C60B-9407B22086F0}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FR (HKLM\...\{A6DDAAB5-8E83-AC96-E337-88F9623176A7}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization HU (HKLM\...\{3E6969FD-A21A-2584-28F9-6F668F9C1EFD}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization IT (HKLM\...\{74BAFDC3-F576-DF05-30BB-DC664864845A}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization JA (HKLM\...\{48B6C982-43A1-D193-0763-4D5BE4801D2D}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization KO (HKLM\...\{A850BBE6-8614-7D44-2ACA-A8B98A73632F}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NL (HKLM\...\{034D6517-D2BC-37BE-BE4E-72217A12A075}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NO (HKLM\...\{99FEF726-37BF-2652-082C-E3F8B95F4B5C}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization PL (HKLM\...\{3B98F96D-425E-F806-E65B-33516D7035CA}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization RU (HKLM\...\{C9968B3A-79A8-9F5F-857D-4C65DA94B86E}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization SV (HKLM\...\{B5A6E829-0930-4993-B0BC-A6F822084BEE}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TH (HKLM\...\{974D1BE0-CAA4-0C9D-5DEB-439D7B4D4B63}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TR (HKLM\...\{84393ADC-D571-2F3C-0F22-CAD255BF8EE6}) (Version: 2015.1118.123.2413 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCleaner (HKLM\...\CCleaner) (Version: 5.06 - Piriform)
Dashlane (HKCU\...\Dashlane) (Version: 3.6.0.97092 - Dashlane SAS)
DeployMSI (HKLM-x32\...\{91C3BFAE-D78B-46E9-AECE-84B84ED83384}) (Version: 1.0.0 - Microsoft)
Display Pilot (HKLM-x32\...\{6DD25D67-4339-47A1-950E-EEFC321CBB24}) (Version: 2.22.013 - Portrait Displays, Inc.)
DriveImage XML (Private Edition) (HKLM-x32\...\{F7E1CA14-B39D-452A-960B-39423DDDD933}) (Version: 2.50.000 - Runtime Software)
Freemake Video Converter version 4.1.5 (HKLM-x32\...\Freemake Video Converter_is1) (Version: 4.1.5 - Ellora Assets Corporation)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 47.0.2526.106 - Google Inc.)
Google Drive (HKLM-x32\...\{1C3D2F92-D25E-4D98-B810-3F3B0857BF26}) (Version: 1.26.0707.2863 - Google, Inc.)
Google Photos Backup (HKCU\...\Google Photos Backup) (Version: 1.1.1.276 - Google, Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.29.1 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}) (Version: 1.3.25.11 - Google Inc.) Hidden
HitmanPro 3.7 (HKLM\...\HitmanPro37) (Version: 3.7.9.242 - SurfRight B.V.)
HP LaserJet Professional M1130-M1210 MFP Series (HKLM\...\HP LaserJet Professional M1130-M1210 MFP Series) (Version:  - )
ICQ 8.2 (build 7126) (HKCU\...\ICQ) (Version: 8.2.7126.0 - ICQ)
iGIFmaker version 4.2.0 (HKLM-x32\...\{32C9C345-EB93-42D4-98D7-D8EF2980C595}_is1) (Version: 4.2.0 - iGIFmaker.com)
ImgBurn (HKLM-x32\...\ImgBurn) (Version: 2.5.8.0 - LIGHTNING UK!)
Intel(R) Chipset Device Software (HKLM-x32\...\{60c073df-e736-4210-9c3a-5fc2b651cef3}) (Version: 10.1.1.7 - Intel(R) Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Network Connections 19.1.51.0 (HKLM\...\PROSetDX) (Version: 19.1.51.0 - Intel)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (HKLM\...\{409CB30E-E457-4008-9B1A-ED1B9EA21140}) (Version: 13.0.3.1001 - Intel Corporation)
Java 8 Update 45 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83218045F0}) (Version: 8.0.450 - Oracle Corporation)
JDownloader 2 (HKLM\...\jdownloader2) (Version: 2.0 - AppWork GmbH)
Jet Downloader (HKLM-x32\...\JetDownloader) (Version: 3.2.5 - SuperCoders Foundation)
John's Image Converter 2.1 (HKLM-x32\...\{B91CB2AE-666F-4A1A-80F0-1731F191535D}_is1) (Version: 2.1 - johnsadventures.com)
JPEGCrops 0.7.5 beta (HKLM-x32\...\{DEAD07C6-D070-43AB-A60D-D9ABE55E296D}_is1) (Version:  - )
Kits Configuration Installer (HKLM-x32\...\{B74E65FD-CC47-41C5-4B89-791A3F61942D}) (Version: 8.100.25984 - Microsoft) Hidden
Kodi (HKCU\...\Kodi) (Version:  - XBMC-Foundation)
Microsoft Office 365 - en-us (HKLM\...\O365HomePremRetail - en-us) (Version: 15.0.4737.1003 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2013 (HKLM\...\Office15.PROPLUS) (Version: 15.0.4569.1506 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Silverlight (HKLM\...\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}) (Version: 5.1.40728.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012 (x64) (HKLM\...\{99AC7F47-A4E0-4706-9C65-8948775C2652}) (Version: 11.1.3000.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{15134cb0-b767-4960-a911-f2d16ae54797}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.60610 (HKLM-x32\...\{a1909659-0a08-4554-8af1-2175904903a1}) (Version: 11.0.60610.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{ca67548a-5ebe-413a-b50c-4b9ceb6d66c6}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{22154f09-719a-4619-bb71-5b3356999fbf}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.60610 (HKLM-x32\...\{95716cce-fc71-413f-8ad5-56c2892d4b3a}) (Version: 11.0.60610.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{050d4fc8-5d48-4b8f-8972-47c82c46020f}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.21005 (HKLM-x32\...\{ce085a78-074e-4823-8dc1-8a721b94b76d}) (Version: 12.0.21005.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64) (HKLM\...\Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)) (Version: 10.0.50903 - Microsoft Corporation)
Monosnap (HKLM-x32\...\{063B99C5-33F2-414F-8173-6D036147D6C7}) (Version: 2.3.21.40 - Monosnap)
Mozilla Firefox 42.0 (x86 en-US) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Firefox 42.0 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 42.0 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 42.0.0.5780 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Thunderbird 38.5.0 (x86 en-US) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Thunderbird 38.5.0 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 38.5.0 - Mozilla)
MSI Afterburner 4.1.1 (HKLM-x32\...\Afterburner) (Version: 4.1.1 - MSI Co., LTD)
MSI Development Tools (HKLM-x32\...\{CF3A1CA6-5E5E-B4BD-6CF1-363056816CA2}) (Version: 8.100.25984 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
NahimicSettingsConfigurator (HKLM\...\{18365705-9B0C-4B43-8A36-0560053C0CF0}) (Version: 2.1.2401 - ASUSTeKcomputer.Inc) Hidden
Notepad++ (HKLM-x32\...\Notepad++) (Version: 6.8.6 - Notepad++ Team)
Office 15 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component (HKLM\...\{90150000-008C-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 15.0.4737.1003 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 15 Click-to-Run Licensing Component (HKLM\...\{90150000-007E-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 15.0.4737.1003 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 15 Click-to-Run Localization Component (HKLM\...\{90150000-008C-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 15.0.4737.1003 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Outils de vérification linguistique 2013 de Microsoft Office - Français (HKLM\...\{90150000-001F-040C-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 15.0.4569.1506 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Pivot Pro Plugin (HKLM-x32\...\{0217E1D1-BCEF-4A61-AF6D-F7740F65A066}) (Version: 9.61.004 - Portrait Displays, Inc.) Hidden
Plex Media Server (HKLM-x32\...\{24f6f734-f790-479b-bd0f-38409a456508}) (Version: 0.9.1219 - Plex, Inc.)
Plex Media Server (HKLM-x32\...\{425CCD56-4640-4D1A-AC00-841526A889EA}) (Version: 0.9.1219 - Plex, Inc.) Hidden
Private Internet Access Support Files (HKLM-x32\...\{7D72DAFF-DCB2-437B-BC22-4B2ABF21462B}) (Version: 1.0.0.0 - Private Internet Access)
PuTTY version 0.63 (HKLM-x32\...\PuTTY_is1) (Version: 0.63 - Simon Tatham)
qBittorrent 3.3.1 (HKLM-x32\...\qBittorrent) (Version: 3.3.1 - The qBittorrent project)
Razer Surround (HKLM-x32\...\Razer Surround) (Version: 1.05.18 - Razer Inc.)
Razer Synapse (HKLM-x32\...\{0D78BEE2-F8FF-4498-AF1A-3FF81CED8AC6}) (Version: 1.18.21.28188 - Razer Inc.)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.7525 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
RivaTuner Statistics Server 6.3.0 (HKLM-x32\...\RTSS) (Version: 6.3.0 - Unwinder)
SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones (HKLM\...\{D0795B21-0CDA-4a92-AB9E-6E92D8111E44}) (Version: 1.5.51.0 - SAMSUNG Electronics Co., Ltd.)
Scan To (HKLM\...\{E8A34AC8-0137-4515-A94B-0A0946DDC251}) (Version: 2.0.1 - HP)
SDK (HKLM-x32\...\{0DEA342C-15CB-4F52-97B6-06A9C4B9C06F}) (Version: 2.40.012 - Portrait Displays, Inc.) Hidden
SDK Debuggers (HKLM-x32\...\{9274C832-3D8A-A294-FDE8-8B9272357098}) (Version: 8.100.26837 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Shapeshifter (HKCU\...\e2d3235604550112) (Version: 5.0.0.107 - Flamefusion)
Skype Click to Call (HKLM-x32\...\{6D1221A9-17BF-4EC0-81F2-27D30EC30701}) (Version: 7.5.0.9082 - Microsoft Corporation)
Skyperious 3.5 (HKLM-x32\...\Skyperious) (Version: 3.5 - Erki Suurjaak)
Skype™ 7.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{FC965A47-4839-40CA-B618-18F486F042C6}) (Version: 7.17.105 - Skype Technologies S.A.)
Sonic Studio Plugin (HKLM\...\{F52E2BEC-72A5-42FE-AD89-A698BD19817E}) (Version: 2.1.2401 - ASUSTeKcomputer.Inc) Hidden
Spybot Anti-Beacon (HKLM-x32\...\{419A7FCF-93E1-474D-BFE9-987CF3F90C88}_is1) (Version: 1.5 - Safer-Networking Ltd.)
TeamSpeak 3 Client (HKCU\...\TeamSpeak 3 Client) (Version: 3.0.16 - TeamSpeak Systems GmbH)
TeamViewer 11 (HKLM-x32\...\TeamViewer) (Version: 11.0.53254 - TeamViewer)
TechPowerUp GPU-Z (HKLM-x32\...\TechPowerUp GPU-Z) (Version:  - TechPowerUp)
TrueCrypt (HKLM-x32\...\TrueCrypt) (Version: 7.1a - TrueCrypt Foundation)
Update for Skype for Business 2015 (KB2889853) 64-Bit Edition (HKLM\...\{90150000-012B-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office15.PROPLUS_{40930C8E-A677-414C-A72F-DFDEB10738FB}) (Version:  - Microsoft)
Ursa Spelling (HKLM-x32\...\Ursa Spelling) (Version: 2.3 - Ursa Soft)
Vegas Pro 13.0 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{3814DB30-091D-11E4-BDE0-F04DA23A5C58}) (Version: 13.0.373 - Sony)
VLC media player (HKLM-x32\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.2.1 - VideoLAN)
WinDirStat 1.1.2 (HKCU\...\WinDirStat) (Version:  - )
Windows Software Development Kit for Windows 8.1 (HKLM-x32\...\{dfe9c941-2d53-42eb-8631-05ab80216136}) (Version: 8.100.26837 - Microsoft Corporation)
WinRAR 5.21 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\WinRAR archiver) (Version: 5.21.0 - win.rar GmbH)
WinSCP 5.7.5 (HKLM-x32\...\winscp3_is1) (Version: 5.7.5 - Martin Prikryl)

========================= Devices: ================================


**** End of log ****
```
Hopefully somebody can help me with this 

Thanks!


----------



## NewGuy8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Probably not


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

This is a long shot, but try "sfc /scannow" and see what it says.


----------

